# What size do RBP start breeding? sorry if this is a common Q



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

So what size do RBP start breeding? mine have been VERY aggressive lately i only have (4) 6 inchers in a 115 gal tank. and there are LOTS of hiding spots for them.. water temp is at 81.5


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I say about the 7-8in mark and you can tell when there in Breeding season cause thats when they Darken up.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri reach sexual maturity at 1 year of age or approximately 5 to 6 inches TL.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a six inch RBP who is starting to breed (2 YRs old.)


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

my breeders where breeding at 1 yr old.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i wouldnt say what size...but what age


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

hey demdesbri if your p is 2 years old and 6" long, i think that he might have dwarfism.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> hey demdesbri if your p is 2 years old and 6" long, i think that he might have dwarfism.


okay.......very retarded post.....first off it's called stunting.....second.....just because it is 2 and only 6?" doesn't mean it is stunted.....alot of reds grow to 5-6" the first year and then 1" per year after that.....so a 6" 2 year old red is not uncommon.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> I say about the 7-8in mark and you can tell when there in Breeding season cause thats when they Darken up.


I would have to agree.If your reds are 1 year old and only 5-6 inches I would say you are not meeting species requirements let alone breeding requirements.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

RBP7 said:


> hey demdesbri if your p is 2 years old and 6" long, i think that he might have dwarfism.


Sheese Dwarfism , calling me out huh? He or she could be a little bigger but he/she looks a lot smaller than the new crew I bought. One day I will take them out and measure them for accuracy.
This P was the last surviver of a shoal of 12. We got them as babies, they all grew fast, but a stupid mistake of feeding them gold fish cost us all but one. For about a year it was by itself hovering the top of the tank in a depressed like state and wouldn't eat that much. As soon as we put the new four ps in there it like he/she is back to life and even turning dark trying to breed. Here is a pic. This p took a beating in the beginning and we put it in the hospital tank, now it is holding its own.


----------

